
Project Cybersyn (2016) - rbanffy
https://99percentinvisible.org/episode/project-cybersyn/
======
teachrdan
If people are wondering why this was posted today, 9/11/1973 is the date of
the US-supported coup of the democratically-elected government of Chile.

~~~
Ahmd72
Then US has the audacity to whine about their own 9/11 while completely
forgetting what they did to other countries.

~~~
rbanffy
Both were wrong. And this is not the only misdeed sponsored by the US
government. It's just one of many.

~~~
Ahmd72
Yes of course but you cannot play the victim game when it's your own actions
leading to that moment.

~~~
rbanffy
It was still a terror attack where people who were not involved with the
government decisions in question were killed.

The people can't be held accountable for actions of individuals in their
government.

------
masijo
If you're interested in Project Cybersyn, maybe you should read into Paul
Cockshott's proposals and book: Towards a New Socialism, were he explains
exactly why and how computers should be used in the planning of the economy.
Paul Cockshott has a PhD in CS and a BA in Economics. Really great stuff, I'm
sure it'll shape the economics of the future, when we get over this nonsense.

~~~
masijo
Here's the link:
[http://ricardo.ecn.wfu.edu/~cottrell/socialism_book/new_soci...](http://ricardo.ecn.wfu.edu/~cottrell/socialism_book/new_socialism.pdf)

